# Benefits of using vinyl cutter/heat press over screen printing?



## Single Fin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have been screen printing for a while, and was thinking of getting a plotter for vinyl stickers mostly, but also vinyl heat press. Are there any benefits for using a heat press/vinyl cutter over screen printing a t-shirt, or are people using a heat press because they don't have the resources to silk screen? If i am screen printing already, am i wasting my time/money on a plotter for heat transfers? hope this isn't a dumb question. thanks for the help


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Single Fin said:


> Are there any benefits for using a heat press/vinyl cutter over screen printing a t-shirt, or are people using a heat press because they don't have the resources to silk screen?


It's mostly because of the latter, but the major benefit is cost effective small runs, one-offs, etc. that screenprinting just isn't practical for.



Single Fin said:


> If i am screen printing already, am i wasting my time/money on a plotter for heat transfers? hope this isn't a dumb question. thanks for the help


That depends. If you are a service printer with spare time and turning down small orders, it might be good. If you are wanting to add things like flock and foil to your process a heat press might be good.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

ALL of the methods we use has it's own niche - from vinyl to dye sublimation to screening to transfers - i don't personally think there is ONE definitive answer to all needs - that's why i have a roomfull of equipment around me  if you can make a method pay for itself, then it works for you and your business!


----------



## Single Fin (Nov 15, 2007)

that is pretty much what i was thinking. thanks for the help.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Eventually we'd like to get into screenprinting, too, but for now our vinyl cutter has served us well for short runs and one-offs, which is our primary business.


----------

